# استفساار عن الغاز الحيوي ؟؟؟



## ولد الكندي (24 يونيو 2007)

السلااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاااااااته ...

ارجو منكم اخواني ان تعطوني بعض المعلومات عن الغاز الحيوي و كيفية انتاجه ...

:31: و أريد اعرف اذا يمكن تعبئة هذا الغاز في اسطوانة الغاز الطبيعي (العادي) ؟؟؟

:31: و هل كفاءة الغاز الحيوي مثل كفاءة الغاز الطبيعي ؟؟؟

و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و العرفاااااااااان ...


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 يونيو 2007)

أخي راجع دروس الطاقة المتجددة أظن الدرس السابع هو المتعلق بهذا الموضوع


----------



## ولد الكندي (25 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخوي ع الرد


----------



## ولد الكندي (25 يونيو 2007)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> أخي راجع دروس الطاقة المتجددة أظن الدرس السابع هو المتعلق بهذا الموضوع


 

يعطيك العافية اخوي ....

بس ما لقيت الدرس السابع اذا يمكن تحط لي الينك الخاص بالموضوع


و لك مني جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## mysoulstwin (22 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزي 
الغاز الحيوي هو عبارة عن خليط من غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون وغاز الميتان وبعض الغازات الاخرى مثل غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكبريت وينتج هذا الغاز عن طريق التحلل الااهوائي للمخلفات النباتية او الحيوانية ويمكن استخدام هذا الغاز للتدفئة والانارة لكن وضعه في اسطوانات يحتاج الى معالجة مكلفة لكنه لا يشبه الغاز العادي حيث ان سرعة اللهب اقل من الغاز الطبيعي المستخدم في المنازل
انا لدي مشروع صغير اقوم فيه بانتاج الغاز الحيوي لكنه ما زال في طور التجربة حيث انتجت الغاز من المخلفات الحيوانية زبل البقر وما لازلت اقوم على معالجة الغاز الحيوي بطرق بسيطة وغير مكلفة وساقوم بنشر المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع في اقرب وقت انشاء الله 
م عماد القرعان


----------



## الساحر (23 أغسطس 2009)

انشاء الله موفق..................


----------

